# Thermacell/Headache ?



## Kdog (Oct 1, 2004)

Does anyone else get a headache when using the Thermacell?  I have noticed this a few times, but on Wednesday, the smoke kept coming up in my face and I got a bad headache.  It subcided shortly after I left though.

Kdog


----------



## HT2 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Kevin......*

I've never placed mine to where it's close enough to me to smell the smoke that comes off of it........

I usually lay it down on a limb close by or put it on the back side of mine climber......

I've seen the smoke but have never had it come in my face....... :  :


----------



## Kdog (Oct 1, 2004)

Tim, I may need to locate mine elsewhere.   :  I don't turn mine on until I am in the tree, and then I strap it to the rail that goes around in front of me on my API.  That way it is within reach, and I can turn it off and on as needed.

Kdog


----------



## Randy (Oct 1, 2004)

Why are you snorting it.  Place it down wind!


----------



## Kdog (Oct 1, 2004)

Randy, I am just trying to get the rest of my hair to fall out so I can look more like you!   :speechles   :speechles      

Kdog


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 1, 2004)

Seems like I read somewhere that the fumes are toxic. :


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 1, 2004)

yer not supposed to use it inside...manybe it's carbon Monoxide poisoning


----------



## Kdog (Oct 1, 2004)

Guy's, I know I do some stupid things, but you don't have to rub it in.      

Kdog


----------



## SGaither (Oct 1, 2004)

*Kdog*

I have an API Grand Slam Supreme and I strap mine on the foot portion, near the area that is close to the tree so it will not interfere with my foot position.  I turn in on before I start climbing and by the time I'm set up and comfortable there are no bugs.  I have noticed that while climbing small pieces of bark fall into the grill area, not sure if this is bad or not but I have realized when wood in on that thing it tends to smoke more than normal.

sgaither


----------



## mpowell (Oct 1, 2004)

sgaither,

i place mine the same place but i don't put it there till i'm up and settled so bark doesn't fall in it.  every once and awhile i'll see just a little of the smoke from it.

as far as ever getting a headache, i've never experienced that.  i would guess if you have it too close and inhale the fumes for awhile it could affect you.

i checked the thermacell web site and it didn't have any specifics on the toxicity of the smoke and looked it up and down even the FAQ part.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 1, 2004)

> i checked the thermacell web site and it didn't have any specifics on the toxicity of the smoke


 ..................Same here.. I try my best to put it where the wind will blow it away from me..


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 1, 2004)

I have been getting bad headaches this archery season as well.  Of course mine has been from the incessant (sp) buzzing of all the @#$&*^! mosquitoes buzzing around.  I have never had a situation where the Thermacell didn't work before.  Brother let me tell you it is barely keeping them at bay.  They are in a word..........Turible!  Skeeters that is, I like my Thermacell.


----------



## Kdog (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, sounds like it is just me and my placement of the unit.  I will work on that and hope to eliminate the problem.

Kdog


----------

